# newbie member-picture



## Mathilda (May 8, 2012)

Hello, I am a newbie member and have not tried this before so let's see if Photobucket wants to play! This is Mathilda, my 2.5 year old cockatiel. I acquired her as a mate for Walter, a white cockatiel who was brought into our workplace after flying into a window. Sadly Walter suddenly passed away  - I think he was quite old when I had him. So I am trying to train Mathilda now to give her more interest in life and might get another bird if she will accept him/her! She does have companionship now though as my "bird room" also has a rescued canary and some zebra finches. In the summer she will be going out into the aviary for some (hopeful!!) sun 

http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l608/TarkatheOtter14/MATHILDA.jpg


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, she's very pretty!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Mathilda is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely girl!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mathilda (May 8, 2012)

*Thanks!!*

Thank guys - great to be here and learning loads already


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome. Sorry for your loss of Walter. Mathilda is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Very pretty bird!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

awww she is pretty  .... welcome


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

She s so sweet X x


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She is very pretty!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, what a cutie pie, love the name too


----------



## skyyystarss (May 10, 2012)

That's the gorgeous one. i like her


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful pictures of Mathilda,she is gorgeous.Sorry for your loss of Walter.


----------



## Mathilda (May 8, 2012)

*Mathilda's new companion!*

Hello!

News- Mathilda has a new pal- not introduced just yet as I am quarantining her, but welcome Adelaide! 
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l608/TarkatheOtter14/adelaide.jpg

Thanks for all your replies - loving the forum!! 

Mathilda


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Also a beautiful tiel! I do love pearls.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome! i have zebra finches to


----------

